# Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???



## McFishMäc (5. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Hab hier die neue Aspius vor mir liegen und möchte die doch ziemlich kopflastige Rute ausbalancieren. Leider musste ich feststellen das sich die Endkappe nicht mehr abschrauben lässt #d
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips wie man das dennoch bewerkstelligen könnte?
Bin dankbar für jeden Tip von euch!


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

So knapp 5 Minuten in kochendes Wasser halten dann löst sich der Kleber! Istn Kinderspiel. Wichtig ist den Kork erst komplett trocknen zu lassen und dann erst die Kappe wieder drauf kleben. Gibts auch youtube Videos zu glaub ich. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> So knapp 5 Minuten in kochendes Wasser halten dann löst sich der Kleber! Istn Kinderspiel. Wichtig ist den Kork erst komplett trocknen zu lassen und dann erst die Kappe wieder drauf kleben. Gibts auch youtube Videos zu glaub ich.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


 
Danke schon einmal für die Antwort!
Bist du sicher das die Endkappe nur geklebt ist? Wenn ja, muss ich ja das Kontergewicht wahrscheinlich auch einkleben?
Gibts hier im Board keinen der sowas schon mal gemacht hat und evtl ein paar Bilder vom "Umbau" hat???


----------



## Scaara (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Das ist ein Thema, welches mich auch brennend interessiert!
Für Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Endkappe machen?


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Endkappe machen?


 
Klar! Leider erst heute Nachmittag.
Bild kommt....


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Kein Thema


----------



## Angelfetischist (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Welches Modell hast du denn (7-28g9 oder (14-40g)?


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Angelfetischist schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du denn (7-28g9 oder (14-40g)?


 
Ich hab die 2,70m mit 14-40g WG


----------



## Angelfetischist (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



McFishMäc schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2,70m mit 14-40g WG



Ach echt was ein zufall.
Hab gerade ebend einen thread eröffnet mit der Frage ob jemand die aspius mit dem Wg von 14-40 g schon mal in der Hand hatte.
Kannst du vielleicht was zu der rute erzählen?
das sie Kopflastig ist und die Möglichkeit Kontergewichte einzuschrauben nicht mehr gegeben ist finde ich ja mal echt bescheuert.#q
Aber was würdest du zu Ihrer Aktion sagen im vergleich zu dem vorgängermodell ?
Ist das Wg ungefähr real?


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Angelfetischist schrieb:


> Ach echt was ein zufall.
> Hab gerade ebend einen thread eröffnet mit der Frage ob jemand die aspius mit dem Wg von 14-40 g schon mal in der Hand hatte.
> Kannst du vielleicht was zu der rute erzählen?
> das sie Kopflastig ist und die Möglichkeit Kontergewichte einzuschrauben nicht mehr gegeben ist finde ich ja mal echt bescheuert.#q
> ...


 
 Ich kann dir leider noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern da ich die Yasei noch nicht gefischt hab.
 Hol ich aber gerne nach sobald sie mal mit am Wasser war |supergri


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Endkappe machen?



Hier das Bild von der Endkappe


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Oha.... das hat sich Shimano aber keine Mühe gegeben. Die Endkappe (eig ist es nur ein Plug), lässt sich nicht gescheit packen.

Tipp von mir, entweder das Ende in heisses Wasser stellen oder mit einem Lötkolben den Plug heiss machen und mit ner Spitzange abziehen.

Wär der Griff nicht so komisch geschliffen, hätt ich gleich ne schönere Endkappe verbaut!


----------



## McFishMäc (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Hmmmm..... dann werd ich deinen Tip mit dem heissen Wasser mal versuchen.
 Sollte noch jemand eine Idee haben dann nur her damit 

 Danke dir Fr33


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Mit Heiss meine eig kurz Kochen..... Mit Glück ist nur ne Art Pattex als Kleber verwendet worden. Mit Pech ein Epoxid....


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Man könnte denken Shimano hat nichts an den Kontergewichten der alten Serie verdient!


----------



## MoselBarbe (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Man könnte denken Shimano hat nichts an den Kontergewichten der alten Serie verdient!



Ne haben die auch net. Habe meins auch drehen lassen vom Kumpel. Denke ich war nicht der einzige. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## ullsok (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



McFishMäc schrieb:


> Sollte noch jemand eine Idee haben dann nur her damit



Einfach eine größere Rolle nehmen 

Ist kein Witz; da bei uns relativ häufig Welse auf die Zandergummis einsteigen habe ich eine 5000er Stradic auf der Aspius - damit ist sie für mich optimal ausbalanciert.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Das ist einer der "sorry" bescheidensten Balance-Versuche....

Wer in Physik aufgepasst hat, hat was über Hebelgesetze gelernt. Und da die Rolle fast am Drehpunkt (Hand) sitzt, kannst du dir die 150Gr schwere Rolle sparen und gleich 30-50Gr ins Heck der Rute packen... hat wahrscheinlich nen größeren Effekt 

PS: Für die 3m Version hätt ich noch ne 10.000er Baitrunner im Keller..... für den Fall der Fälle ^^


----------



## Angelfetischist (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



McFishMäc schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern da ich die Yasei noch nicht gefischt hab.
> Hol ich aber gerne nach sobald sie mal mit am Wasser war |supergri




Schade 
Ja egal schreib mal wenn du am Wasser warst wie es war .
Würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



McFishMäc schrieb:


> Sollte noch jemand eine Idee haben dann nur her damit


1) Ideallösung: ganzen Griff runter und neu machen.
Der Wackeldrehvorgriff ist auch suboptimal, bei allen Shimanski.

2) schneide den Kork ruhig ein bischen weg, rundherum einschneiden, eine Standardabschlusskappe reicht einige cm hoch (ca. 4cm oder mehr lang) und bedeckt nachher die Abschnittstellen.
Man kann auch recht leicht mehr wieder mit einer Korkwalze bedecken, ansetzen+anpressen, womit dieses breitgedrückte Korkende und die "tolle Powerkork" #d Qualität ihren Schrecken verliert. 
Denn unter der Kalkpanadedeckschicht ist ziemlich mieser Kork verbaut, den man sonst kaum kaufen kann. 
Nach dem runterschleifen dieses Plattgriffes hab ich mich schon geärgert, nicht gleich alles incl. Hintergriff komplett runtergerippt zu haben. (erste Aspius Typen)

Und so als Orientierungshinweis: Ein komplett neuer Griff (Fuji RH + 2 Korkstücke) in echt guter Qualität kommt auf ca. 28 EUR im relativ teuren Rutenbauteilehandel Einkauf.


----------



## Scaara (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Gibt es hier eigentlich neue Erkenntnisse? Mich würde ein Entfernen der Kappe ohne größere Eingriffe sehr interessieren. Es würde schon weh tun, eine Rute zu kaufen und gleich am Kork herum zu schneiden...


----------



## juma (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Ihr kauft ne neue Rute und füllt einen ganzen Tread mit Gedanken wie ihr das Ding ausbalanciert.

Das ist die Strafe von Shimano weil keiner ihre Ausgleichsgewichte gekauft hat sondern jeder halbwegs intelligenter Mensch sich die Dinger selber baut. 

Da gibt es nur eine Lösung ...Shimano abstrafen und sich nach anderem Hersteller umschauen.

Ist sowieso nur eine gehypte Rute genau wie die Rockswepper von Abu.

Meine Meinung 

Ps: ich Fische auch ne Rockswepper


----------



## Scaara (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Sicherlich könnte man hingehen und eine Baitjigger kaufen...
Das macht die Aspius aber nicht weniger interessant, zumal man diese Rute wenigstens in den meisten Geschäften mal in die Hand nehmen kann!


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

@ Juma

fast kein Hersteller verbaut noch Ausgleichgewichte etc. Sieht nämlich im Hochglanz Katalog blöd aus, wenn de Traumrute in 270cm auf einmal mehr als 180gr- 200gr auf die Waage bringt..... dann lieber 150-160gr in Kauf nehmen (verkauft sich besser) und die Kunden zusehen lassen, was die draus machen ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



juma schrieb:


> Ist sowieso nur eine gehypte Rute genau wie die Rockswepper von Abu.


Wie Rocksweeper isse aber zu meinem Glück nicht, da ist schon ein deutlicher Klassenunterschied, was das Gufieren und  Köderführen betrifft. 

Das mit dem Hype ist allerdings irgendwie immer blöde, alleine schon weil die Preise damit immer weit oben bleiben,



juma schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur eine Lösung ...Shimano abstrafen und sich nach anderem Hersteller umschauen.


Eigentlich haste damit recht, nur bieten die nicht so einen geilen Stuff für relativ wenig Mittelklassegeld. Auch unter dem Aspekt: Ein ordentlicher nackter Rutenblank aus dem Handel kostet schon soviel (oder mehr), stellt sich das preislich interessant dar.
Wenn einer genau diese Blanks hätte, täte ich die Fertigrute auch schnell weg.  
Oder Balzer oder Purefishing mit ihrem besseren Service eine echt gleichwertige anbieten täten.


----------



## Scaara (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



> Das mit dem Hype ist allerdings irgendwie immer blöde, alleine schon weil die Preise damit immer weit oben bleiben,



Ist doch schön wenn man seine Rute nach einem Upgrade mit wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



Scaara schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Entfernen der Kappe ohne größere Eingriffe sehr interessieren. Es würde schon weh tun, eine Rute zu kaufen und gleich am Kork herum zu schneiden...


Schneide doch das Ende weg und mache da eine richtige Kappe drauf! Kork geht ja sogar mit dem Brotmesser gut klein, braucht man keine Kreissäge oder Trennschleifer! 

Unter neue Endkappe und ausbalanciert würde noch nichtmal der Wiederverkaufswert leiden, zumindest wenn das sauber gemacht ist.

Das große Dilemma bei den Fertigruten ist doch folgendes:
1) Entweder man findet eine Rute, wo der Blank richtig klasse bis sogar schweinegeil ist.
2) Oder man findet eine Rute, wo der Griff und Aufbau einem richtig gut passt und gefällt.
3) Beides in einer Fertigrute findet man quasi seltenst bis nie, je höher die individuellen Ansprüche dazu, umso seltener.

Der Rutenselbsterbauer weiß schon wieso, weil er bei dieser Kombination das quasi unmögliche eben für sich möglich macht.

Ich ziehe, wenn ich zwischen den beiden "Kröten" 1) oder 2) wählen muss, dann schon 1) vor und mache 2) selber.


----------



## c-laui (16. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Nabend. 
Meine derzeitige Spinnrute ist die  Berkley Skeletor Series One (die erste Version mit Korkgriff) in 2,70m
mit 7 bis 28g Wurfgewicht. Finde sie eigentlich nicht schlecht nur denke ich, das mit 12cm Gummis und 18g Köpfen die Rute eher schon  überfordert ist. 
Von daher will ich eigentlich auf die Aspius umsatteln und die Skeli  verkaufen. Hab auch schon bei den Kleinanzeigen eine Suchanfrage auf die alte Aspius gestellt. 
Ist die neue ebenso gut oder ratet ihr da eher von ab?
Entschuldigt, aber wollte nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen. 

Vielen Dank. Gruß Carsten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Die erste zu klärende Frage ist ja eigentlich nur:
Ist die "Alte" Aspius SYAASP27  eigentlich aufgegangen ist in der neuen SYAAXASP27MH (-28g)
oder in der SYAAXASP27H (-40g). Sein kann alles, die Wahrscheinlichkeit und erste Berichte sprechen für weiter die -28g.
Solange jemand nicht beide nebeneinander wirklich durchprobiert und durchgewalkt hat, besteht da Unsicherheit.
Und Klärungsbedarf, lieber Shimanski-Vertrieb! #h

Denn wenn der Vertriebsleiter DE in einem AB-TV betont, dass sie bei Aspius auf -40g nachgebessert haben,
dann darf Allgemeine Verunsicherung herrschen.

Erster Tip: nehmt bitte die nächste Zeit den Shimano Code SYAASP... immer mit dazu, solange soviel Unklarheit herrscht! 

Zweiter Tip @c-laui:  Behalte deine Berkley Skeletor Series One in 2,70m 7-28g , vor allem wenn sie dir gefällt und eingeangelt ist. Die ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung (auch Aktionskurve uu. Gewohnheit) zur etwa doppelt so straffen+harten SYAASP27. Barsch und Forelle taugen da nicht auf der Zielfischliste.


----------



## c-laui (17. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Danke für deine Antwort. Für Barsche ist die Skeli immer top gewesen. Werde sie evtl. doch behalten und mir die alte Aspius zusätzlich holen.


----------



## c-laui (18. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Habe mir jetzt die alte Version SYAASP27 in neu bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie die ist. Preis von 140 Euro haut natürlich erstmal rein, aber wenn sichs lohnt passt das schon. 

Gruß Carsten.


----------



## c-laui (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Die alte war dann doch nicht mehr zu bekommen. Schade.
Aber habe mir nun die Bushwhacker xlnt in 20-60 g. geholt. Und was soll ich sagen. Echt top. Hab zwar nicht den Vergleich zur Aspius, aber ich denke hier kann die Bushwhacker mithalten. Und war echt günstig. 

Gruß Carsten.


----------



## Straebl (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Will nochmal fragen, gibts schon Infos wie sich die Aspius (-40g) am Wasser verhält?


----------



## Lizzy (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Huhu zusammen,

ich grabe hier mal den Beitrag aus 
Hat jemand schon die Kappe entfernen können bzw. eine Lösung gefunden nicht den Kork zerschneiden zu müssen?

Bzw. hat einer den Link zum Tutorial auf Youtube der hier schon genannt wurde?

Vorab Danke für Antworten 

Viele Grüße 
Liz


----------



## hghannes (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Hallo zusammen.

versuch es mal mit nem Föhn. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## MaxWax (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Männer, ich greif den Beitrag hier nocheinmal auf,
ich habe soeben die Kappe meiner Aspius Version SYAAXASP27MH 2B entfernt mit der "Aufkochmethode" um ein Kontergewicht im Blank unterzubekommen. Zu meiner großen verwunderung, ist darunter jedoch nicht wie gedacht ein hohlraum, sondern der massive Blank Oo hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Gruß max


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Jupp, ist meist viel Kleber drin am Ende des hohlen Blanks, die goldene Kappe ist ja nur sehr kurz, könnte man eigentlich fast mit dem Fingernagel rausschnipsen 

Bleibt nur erstmal ausbohren bis zum durchstoßen, am einfachsten geht ein Akkuschrauber mit einem normalen Bohrfutter, den man langsam laufen lassen kann und mit einem Bohrer mit deutlich geringerem Durchmesser im Blank ausbohrt. Danach erhitzen mit Föhn z.B. und mit einem kräftigen Haken rauspopeln, bischen umgebogener Nagel z.B. als Schnellbastelutensil.

Bei großer Unsicherheit kann ich nochmal Bohrer reinstecken und Durchmesser durchgeben 

Ich habe inzwischen alle weißen Aspius umgebaut bzw. am Ende erweitert, mit einer kleinen Operation bekommt man aus dieser "halbfertigen" eine sehr schöne Rute hin.


----------



## MaxWax (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung Nordlichtangler, ich werde mich gleich mal ans Werk machen  Ich taste mich einfach erstmal mit einem 3 oder 4mm Bohrer ran, aufbohren geht ja zum Glück immer


----------



## MaxWax (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Operation gelungen, 60g V2A haben ein neues Zuhause gefunden, alles wieder sauber verklebt. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich anfühlt,wenn es nächste Woche eine Runde zum Faulenzen an den MLK geht.

Vielleicht baue ich gleich noch meine Trout Lake Competition um


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*



MaxWax schrieb:


> Operation gelungen, 60g V2A haben ein neues Zuhause gefunden, alles wieder sauber verklebt. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich anfühlt,wenn es nächste Woche eine Runde zum Faulenzen an den MLK geht.
> 
> Vielleicht baue ich gleich noch meine Trout Lake Competition um


Super! #6 nur nicht zu endfest kleben, variabel ist sicherer  ...

Welche hast Du denn davon den Trout Lake?
Hatte einen Nachfragethread erstellt wie die ausfallen, vor allem wie real oder unreal die WG-Angaben sind.

Von den Aspius ist man ja alles an Extremabweichungen schon gewohnt :m :q


----------



## MaxWax (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

Ich fische die 3-10g Variante Item Nummer SYATRLC82310, rein subjektiv betrachtet, würde ich sagen, die Angabe stimmt eigentlich ganz gut. hatte letzte Woche mal am MLK einen 6g Jig + 10cm Lieblingsköder (8g) und da war die Spitze schon leicht überfordert. Durchziehen würde ich damit auf keinen Fall.

alles von 4-8g hat sich aber wunderbar werfen lassen, der Blank läd sich schön auf,allein die Spitze macht mir manchmal ein wenig sorgen wenns an die 10g geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Aspius Serie ausbalancieren???*

danke, wenn die vom WG her einigermaßen passen wäre das ja recht einfach von der Auswahl, zumal aktuell im Katalog 2016.


----------

